# Win7 64bit 4GB Ram Speicher wird ohne Grund auf 98% ausgelastet???



## LastSamuraj (10. März 2011)

Hey Volk,

habe seit 3 Woche ein unmögliches Problem mit meiner Windows 7 Kiste. Alle Komponenten sind im Prinzip neu. Die Windows Version läuft schon seit 3-4 Monaten ohne Probleme. Auf dem PC wird hauptsächlich gearbeitet. Da ich stehts viele Programme offen habe, geht er bei mir über Nacht nur in den Schlaff Modus, ausgeschaltet wird er selten.

Jetzt kommt das Problem mehrmals am Tag, dass wirklich plötzlich der ganze Ram unter Auslastung steht. Tast Manager zeigt aber nichts an. I.d.R. sind 1.5GB in Anspruch und dann plötzlich sind es 3.8GB in Anspruch. Somit wird das Arbeiten in paar Sekunden überhaupt nicht möglich, da alles nur ruckelt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit fest zu stellen, von was der RAM so stark angesprochen wird? Selbst wenn ich alle Programme schließe, bleibt der Ram komplett voll.

??? Ist es evtl. bekanntes Problem von Windows7? Habe auch son SP1 installiert gestern, hilft aber nicht.

Grüße
Waldi


----------



## dj*viper (10. März 2011)

hi
hatte das gleiche problem. bei mir lag es an einer software.
hast du evtl DIVX Software installiert? wenn ja, das problem wurde schon behandelt...


----------



## LastSamuraj (10. März 2011)

Hi djviper,

danke für den Tip. Hab gleich mal das ganze DivX Zeug deinstalliert. Hab schon vergessen, wann ich das zuletzt gebraucht hab. Mal sehen ob daran gelegen ist.

Komisch ist nur, dass ich mich an kein Update vor 3 Woche erinnern kann und auch als das Problem auftritt, werden keine DivX Filme geschaut.

Grüße
Waldi


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2011)

Da wird doch immer einiges beim Systemstart vorgeladen... wenn du den dann auch nie ausmachst ist alles immernoch drin.Ob benutzt oder net.


----------



## LastSamuraj (10. März 2011)

Das ist schon klar, dass der Speicher immer voller wird bei der Arbeitsweise. Aber Bei 4GB DDR3 RAM habe ich zuvor im Schnitt 2 Wochen ohne Neustart gearbeitet. Dabei waren teils 100 Google Chrom Seiten/Tabs offen, PS, DW usw.


----------



## dj*viper (11. März 2011)

ist das problem weg?

hier der link zum thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-windows-7-arbeitsspeicher-laeuft-voll-5.html


----------



## LastSamuraj (11. März 2011)

Hi djviper, seit gestern habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit dem Speicher, die Kiste läuft wieder wie verrückt *G* 
Scheint doch an DivX gelegen zu haben 

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## dj*viper (14. März 2011)

kein problem, dafür sind wir ja da


----------



## Shinchyko (20. März 2011)

Njo. ich habe das Problem trotz, divX löschen usw net beheben können. Aber mir ist dazu doch nochwas eingefallen. Und zwar musste ich die komplette Bild/Videovorschau auschalten, weil der sonst immer und immer wieder die File in den Ram gejagt hat.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

Ok, hab da auch mal eine Frage. Für was ist das genau gut und kann ich das einfach löschen. (DivX)


----------



## dj*viper (28. März 2011)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Njo. ich habe das Problem trotz, divX löschen usw net beheben können. Aber mir ist dazu doch nochwas eingefallen. Und zwar musste ich die komplette Bild/Videovorschau auschalten, weil der sonst immer und immer wieder die File in den Ram gejagt hat.



ja, das mit der miniaturansicht ist ja das problem. windows macht keine miniaturansichten bei mkv-dateien. und dieses divx generiert eine miniaturansicht, wobei es bei bestimmten mkv-dateien ein problem hat und den ram volllaufen lässt. dann musst du wohl noch nen anderes prog installiert haben, das dieses problem verursacht.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ok, hab da auch mal eine Frage. Für was ist das genau gut und kann ich das einfach löschen. (DivX)


es ist ein komplettes codec pack mit player usw...
zitat:
"Mit DivX können Sie jedes DivX-Video abspielen. Die deutschsprachige  Freeware beinhaltet den DivX Player, den Web Player, den Community Codec  und Testversionen des Converter und des Pro Codec. Der Web Player ist  mit fast allen Internet-Browsern kompatibel. Mit dem Converter erstellen  Sie stark komprimierte DivX-Videos in hoher Qualität. Das Paket setzt  auf den Standard H.264 für HD-Qualität und AAC für möglichst  hochwertigen Klang. In Sachen Dateicontainer greift DivX auf MKV zurück,  das sich wachsender Beliebtheit erfreut."

kannst es dir ja hier anschauen, was es ist: DivX Plus Software: DivX/MKV-Videos wiedergeben/erstellen | DivX.com


----------



## LastSamuraj (28. März 2011)

Naja DivX ist einmal der Video Player der die Standard Formate unterstütz und zusätzlich noch das DivX Format. DivX ist an sich ein Codec, der für seine Fähigkeit bekannt, große Videodateien bei guter Qualität vergleichsweise stark komprimieren zu können.

Also entweder du komprimierst Videos im DivX Format oder du schaust solche. Ansonsten braucht man es eigentlich nicht.


----------

